# Admin!



## bev (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Admin!

My inbox is 90% full - but i would rather not delete any messages - is there a way round it or do i just have to delete? Thanks . Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

me too! I have had to delete alot of my older messages. is there anyway to increase inbox size? 

The only thing I can think of Bev is to save them somewhere else such as in a word document.


----------



## VBH (Mar 16, 2009)

look in the bottom right of the page.  There's 3 export options.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2009)

VBH said:


> look in the bottom right of the page.  There's 3 export options.



Well spotted that man!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

Never had the problem, very few people write to me...

Hey ho!


----------



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Never had the problem, very few people write to me...
> 
> Hey ho!



me neither *cry* 

I had one very odd message by someone who never posts and that was it


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 20, 2009)

I tend to delete as I've asnwered as I'd soon get quite full up.


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't messages either - sob, sob - like Katie, I also had an odd message from a non-poster - just ignored it  Maybe we need to add "I'd like a pen-pal (well private message)" on our posts or a "section" for anyone looking for a "pal".

Mo.

Where am I going and why am I in this handbasket!


----------

